# diesel generators



## dirtbike59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Trying to find a diesel generator for a home standby system. looking in the 12-16k range. I can find lots of lp/ng generators but my dad isnt on a system so those are out of the question. Anyone know if someone is making a system for home standby use.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

check out northern tool they have a lot of generators including diesel powered


----------



## dirtbike59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just found this. I think this will work out great.and come with a 200 amp transfer pannel
Fully Automatic Whole Home Generator - 16,000 Watt with ATS


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

real quick why diesel???

do you not have natural gas running by your house???

if not then i see why diesel


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, there are several companies which produces great diesel generators. Hence, I would recommend you to search online for the company which produces best generators.


----------



## dirtbike59 (Jul 8, 2012)

@89yt12 My dad doesnt have nat gas in his area. I also like the burn rate of diesel.


----------

